# 10mm hunting loads



## jmoser (May 14, 2015)

Tested some 10mm with 180 XTP; Hornady data is pretty conservative and some older published Alliant data tops it by a few tenths of a grain.  I worked up above that with Power Pistol and CCI 350 primers; shot fine from my G20 with no pressure signs.

This should be a great load around 1250+ fps from my 5" KKM bbl.

some online load data goes well above mine but this is plenty for me.

800X is even faster but it wont meter at all, not going to hand weigh 400 rounds.


----------



## frankwright (May 14, 2015)

When I bought my 10mm a few years ago 200gr XTP's were unattainable so I was able to find 180's and have just stayed with them.
I stay with Longshot, it loads well and in my G29 I get right at 1175  with the factory barrel.


----------



## jmoser (May 15, 2015)

If you can find them Speer makes a 200 TMJ SWC style; ultimate penetrator for the 10mm at 1150+ fps.

I have the 200 XTPs also but the 180 will do just fine at the higher velocity.


----------



## pacecars (May 15, 2015)

I like 220 gr LBT WFN in my 5" S&W 610


----------



## rosewood (May 16, 2015)

I am shooting a Beartooth 200 grain WFNGC boolit in mine over longshot.  Getting 1210 FPS and no pressure signs other than recoil.   It is dead accurate in my Para-ord P16-40 (10mm bbl)


----------



## Dub (Jun 6, 2015)

The 10mm Barnes loads sold by DoubleTap & Buffalo Bore look mighty inviting to me.


----------

